# screened bottom board question



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Does a screened bottom board help with Small Hive Beetles? I have a friend who lost a hive from SHB, and the adult beetles he could not kill are now attacking his surviving hive.

I have virtually no knowledge of SHB: they are trying to move I on my hives but so far the bees have been able to keep them mostly at bay. I have squished half a dozen beetles this summer but I have not seen any SHB larvae.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Terri said:


> Does a screened bottom board help with Small Hive Beetles? I have a friend who lost a hive from SHB, and the adult beetles he could not kill are now attacking his surviving hive.
> 
> I have virtually no knowledge of SHB: they are trying to move I on my hives but so far the bees have been able to keep them mostly at bay. I have squished half a dozen beetles this summer but I have not seen any SHB larvae.


From what I know....NO. Screened bottoms may help with Veroa mite but not Hive beetles. Both my hives have screened bottoms and I checked them this morning and beetles were active. Now the girls keep them in check because they are healthy colonies but the beetles were there...and I squished everyone I saw. 

Screened bottoms help with heat dissipation. More air flow.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I was reading on another site that some people put lime on the ground under hives apparently this helps disrupt the larval stAge. Never tried it but I thought I'd pass on what I read


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

bee supply places sell a product called guard star to drench under the hives.

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/beekeepers/publications/small_hive_bettle_ipm.html

http://articles.extension.org/pages/60425/managing-small-hive-beetles


 Al


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my mentor a older 3rd generation beekeeper who has 50 hives when others are loseing thiers .is replaceing all his with screeded bottoms, wheather they help with beatles or not he says the ventilation is very important


----------

